# What toys do you have for your computer?



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 2, 2010)

Wasn't sure if this was best suited here or in Bits n' bytes. Please move if necessary.

Was just wondering what gadgets you peeps have for your computer.

I have:

2 webcams (One fell off of the computer monitor and is now down the back of the computer somewhere, the other is on the spare computer in my lounge))
Two headsets.
Microphone (dunno why as both headsets have microphones.)
scanner (So rarely used it isn't installed on here yet)
3 Printers. (One on here, one on the spare PC in the loungfe, one ancient thing under my bed.)
5 digital camera's.
Two memory card readers (reads different size cards.)
USB 4 port hub (got that mainly for the laptop.
2gb pen drive.
Bluetooth dongle.
External USB HardDarive caddy.

EDIT: Forgot about my headphones and USB floppy disk drive (Don't ask, it came with a laptop I got for free)

I could also add that I have three working desktops and one laptop (all old but work) I have a fourth desktop in the closet that currently doesn't work, I could make it a working system, but I can't be arsed with it. I think four (counting laptop) is enough. So I have left it in the closet holding spare parts.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 2, 2010)

ITT: brag about what you have attached to your computer. 

i have:
3 USB drives
a drive that a plastic card-like things comes out of that i don't know what it does
an SD drive
a wacom tablet.
oh and a CD drive


----------



## Tao (Aug 2, 2010)

3 USB Drives (I had a pretty one that looked like a Snowball but it broke)
A gaming headset
A webcam
A printer
2 digital cameras
Optical mouse
Iphone stuff
Ipod nano stuff


----------



## Xenke (Aug 2, 2010)

Well besides the nice stuff already assembled in the computer, I have:

Some speakers (nothin' fancy)
An wireless internet repeater connected through ethernet (wifi doesn't quite reach me)
A wacom
A $10 wired optical mouse
A powercord to replace the one I abused.
A battery to replace the one that lost it's charging capabilities.
2TB firewire external hard drive.
iFrogz Plugz ear bud things.
And microscopic damage from when it fell of my dest a couple hours ago.
Oh, and my free printer.


----------



## Willow (Aug 2, 2010)

Built in mic and webcam
3 USB ports, two USB cables
iPod nano (1st gen)
LG Incite (my phone)w/software
If it counts, Sony Vegas 9.0 HD and Audacity
CD drive
2GB jump drive (was supposed to be for school)
HDMI port
SD reader (I think) and a whole bunch of other ports I don't know what they are

Edit: Oh yea, and a Lexmark printer/scanner


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 2, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Well besides the nice stuff already assembled in the computer, I have:
> 
> Some speakers (nothin' fancy)
> An wireless internet repeater connected through ethernet (wifi doesn't quite reach me)
> ...


 
I have proper stereo speakers on my computer. I had an old surround sound audio amplifier which I connected to the computer through one of the two audio out's on my sound card, then connected two old hi=fi stereo speakers to it.



Willow said:


> Built in mic and webcam
> 3 USB ports, two USB cables
> iPod nano (1st gen)
> LG Incite (my phone)w/software
> ...



The reason I have two card readers is because one reads SD cards and the other doesn't. One reads the larger memory card types, one reads the smaller ones such as SD cards.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 2, 2010)

Uhh... Let's see...

Wacom Intuos4 Small
Logitech USB "Premium Headset" (OEM monaural thing)
A 4-port USB hub
A mini Bluetooth dongle
Microsoft 360 Wireless Receiver (360 controllers on PC)
Playstation 3 controller via USB running emulated as a 360 controller (would do Bluetooth, but my dongle is incompatible)
A no-name USB multi card reader
My PSP
Two all-in-one printers, neither connected or loaded with ink
A Creative webcam that no longer works
A 60GB laptop hard drive via an external USB dongle, currently hooked up to the Wii
A web server that doubles as a file server (and Killing Floor and Ventrilo server), via gigabit ethernet
Two more USB hubs in my monitors, one 4-port, the other 2-port
A Hori ACE-EDGE flightstick+throttle (similar to a Saitek X52)
Audio Technica ATH-M50 studio monitors
Logitech G500 laser mouse
Hitachi HTA-08 Amplifier + 2x Sound Dynamics SDB Monitor One speakers (all from the 1980's)

I think that's it.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 2, 2010)

Wacom
500Gb external HDD
Canon 5D
Card reader
Electric guitar hooked up through Peavey Revalver
Webcam
Mic
Canon photo printer
HP inkjet printer
Samsung laser printer
surround sound
A few USB sticks


----------



## Aden (Aug 2, 2010)

Well this is dumb

...he says as he participates.

Wacom Intuos3 6x8
Cooling pad / USB hub
1TB Fantom Drive
1TB Toshiba Drive (backups)
Samsung second monitor, 4:3
Logitech 5.1 system
Line6 Toneport UX-1
M-Audio keystation 49e


----------



## Slyck (Aug 3, 2010)

I have XEyes if that's what you're asking.


----------



## TDK (Aug 3, 2010)

A USB mouse, a HP Photosmart C8180 All-in-one (Most badass printer ever. It even has a DVD-RW drive!), and probably gonna get a new external HD since my old one died on me.

All this for a HP Mini netbook :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 3, 2010)

my mouse (logitech g5 refresh)
keyboard
webcam
ps3 bluetooth headset loading station
usb hub
external harddrive
printer
bluetooth dongle
ipod dock cable
and my new headphones that i just got like an hour ago :3 http://lnx.disconet.it/jml/componen.../product/70f263bb4360ab7463503ef3b65ede9b.jpg


----------



## Fissioninferno (Aug 3, 2010)

- Razer Deathadder mouse
- Sidewinder X6 keyboard
- Bamboo Fun tablet (second gen)
- Logitech X-540 speaker system
- Lifecam Cinema webcam
- Epson all-in-one
- 320GB MyBook external HDD
- 1TB WD Elements external HDD
- A cat that hangs on my wall that I point my camera at when I want to retain anonymity.  WALLCATUUUUU!
- A nifty little desk lamp I bought for $10 at Wal-Mart
- 32GB Zune HD
- Ancient Zune headphones nearing the end of their usable lifespan
- Cables galore
- Various other bullshit


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 3, 2010)

- Generic Microsoft Optical Mouse
- Gaming headset
- 4Gb Memory stick

â™« Hey big spendaaah! â™«


----------



## Lobar (Aug 3, 2010)

I know one of you furfags has this thing:

[yt]rI-pct3zy18[/yt]


----------



## net-cat (Aug 3, 2010)

I have a lot of shit. Have a non-comprehensive list.

USBtinyISP
Canon CanoScan LiDE 25
SanDisk Sansa e280v1 with Rockbox
USR Courier 56K Business Modem with V.92 (Found in a dumpster!)
Panasonic KX-P2180 Dot Matrix Printer. (Really. It's the only functional printer I have at the moment.)
A couple of USB-to-Playstation Controller adapters.
A couple of non-functional laser printers.
Many types of mass storage devices.
Boxes and boxes of old crap of varying interfaces. (SCSI, Parallel, Serial, USB, ISA, PCI, AGP...)


----------



## Willow (Aug 3, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I know one of you furfags has this thing:
> 
> [yt]rI-pct3zy18[/yt]


 I've seen those before.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 3, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I know one of you furfags has this thing:
> 
> [yt]rI-pct3zy18[/yt]



Epic!


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 3, 2010)

Hmm... not big on tons of external crap, but do have some.


Many, many USB drives
Scanner I never use
Wacom
Portable drives
Card reader (internal, in the floppy slot)
Sennheiser gaming headphones & mic

Won't really count the camera since that's not specifically for the computer.  Haven't had a printer in over 10 years - just use work's on the rare occasion I need something on paper, otherwise I try not to waste paper.  No web cams 'cause why the hell would I want people to see me, and no other fancy gadgets because I don't need them.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 3, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I know one of you furfags has this thing:
> 
> [yt]rI-pct3zy18[/yt]


 
I wish.


----------



## RedFox (Aug 3, 2010)

Lets see...

 Intel Core i7 980x Quad (3.33GHz)
 12GB Ram
 2TB internal HDs
 1TB external HD
 2GB Radeon 5970 graphics card
 Creative X-FI 7.1 sound card

 Still wanting to get mocap gear... May be on next years christmas list lol


----------



## Aden (Aug 3, 2010)

RedFox said:


> Lets see...
> 
> Intel Core i7 980x Quad (3.33GHz)
> 12GB Ram
> ...


 
Wrong.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 3, 2010)

RedFox said:


> Lets see...
> 
> Intel Core i7 980x Quad (3.33GHz)
> 12GB Ram
> ...



You plug your motherboard and graphics card into the outside of your computer?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 3, 2010)

RedFox said:


> Lets see...
> 
> Intel Core i7 980x Quad (3.33GHz)
> 12GB Ram
> ...



I was thinking more a long the lines of USB devices, external devices. I would have thought it was obvious from my list and the umpteen other lists given. :/


----------



## Runefox (Aug 3, 2010)

While we're comparing e-peens... (the actual hardware specs thread)

My CPU and RAM are woefully bottlenecking everything.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 3, 2010)

Runefox said:


> While we're comparing e-peens... (the actual hardware specs thread)
> 
> My CPU and RAM are woefully bottlenecking everything.



This thread has nothing to do with system specs. It is asking about what items you have that you plug into it. There's a difference.


----------



## RedFox (Aug 3, 2010)

"Wrong." - Aden... Not really, you can buy it as a package on AlienWare... The Area-51 ALX


Ah in that case (not specs);

 Bluetooth Dongle,
 USB Coffee Cup Warmer,
 A couple of USB light effect rods that change colour,
 And somewhere (if I can ever find it), that little sponge dart launcher USB device... Though I must have lost a couple of the darts, since my cat doesn't enjoy being targeted when she's asleep.


----------



## Aden (Aug 3, 2010)

RedFox said:


> "Wrong." - Aden... Not really, you can buy it as a package on AlienWare... The Area-51 ALX


 
"Wrong" as in this isn't a specs thread

Also if you bought alienware then you overpaid :c


----------



## Runefox (Aug 3, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> This thread has nothing to do with system specs. It is asking about what items you have that you plug into it. There's a difference.


 
Actually, I was directing over to the thread for that, while at the same time e-peening. I understand what the thread is about, no need to get snippy.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 3, 2010)

6 USB ports (4 on the computer, 2 on keyboard)
Keyboard (no rly)
Bamboo Tablet
Eyeball Webcam + mic
Another headset thing
iPod Touch stuff
CD drive that usually contains Streetlight Manifesto albums
Scanner 
Some other shit that I really don't pay attention to.

Whereas my old desktop Vaio has 3 disc drives, a floppy drive, tons of USB ports and what have you.


----------



## Kirbizard (Aug 3, 2010)

I have a USB missile launcher thing that shoots foam projectiles at whatever I point it at. 

I have a lot of useless USB gadgets come to think of it...


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 6, 2010)

I got an arcade stick I built, and a USB cord to my phone, that's about it.


----------



## kyle19 (Aug 6, 2010)

Microsoft Mouse
Sony Headphones
Camera
Built in webcam and microphone
Wabcom Tablet
Two flash drives
500gb Portable External Hard drive

I just got this computer so I'm still adding onto it.


----------



## Zerksis (Aug 6, 2010)

A snap on presicion tool kit. it's a stone aged apple laptop, I take it apart often to fix it.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 6, 2010)

Zerksis said:


> A snap on presicion tool kit. it's a stone aged apple laptop, I take it apart often to fix it.


 
It was fun replacing the harddrive in my non-unibody MBP.


----------



## Sam (Aug 6, 2010)

Uh lemme see. I've got my Xbox hooked to my hoopla here, I've got a 5.1 Pioneer system here with a sub I've gotten quite attached to. Regular microsoft keyboard and mouse - an old CRT monitor :3 Gotta love em. And... Well... That's about it amigo's. :O


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 6, 2010)

Wireless mouse, printer and keyboard, MXL USB Mic, 2 PS2 style controllers 7.2 audio 1 40" flat flat screen, 2 TB drive.


----------



## vincentthethird (Aug 7, 2010)

Wacom :3


I fail o3o


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 7, 2010)

My laptop has little feeties. =D


----------

